# win 7 64bit treiber hardware Problem - Nicht-PnP-treiber / regi



## rebel85 (6. Oktober 2010)

hallo,
ich habe letzte woche win 7neu instaliert auf eine SSD Ocz vertex 2.
läuft auch alles super und schnell nur letzte woche bekahm ich mal eine meldung das der regi treiber nciht richtig funktioniert. naja hatte systemwiederherstellung gemacht war auch alles super. bis lang naja und läuft auch super bis jetzt nur heute habe ich mal im geräte manager reingeschaut und dort bisschen ausgemistet unteranderem habe ich dirt bei "nicht-pnp-treiber" (die symbole mit dem zahnrad drinne) dort den regi treiber gefunden mit einem gelben ausrufezeichen.
habe dann erstmal auf gut glück deinstaliert. nur ich wollte nun wissen (bin auf der arbeit) was der eigentlich macht und ob man den nochmal neu instalieren oder reperieren kann??? in der beschreibung (rechtsklick / eigenschaften) stand was von lagacy hardware "oder so".
nun bitte ich um hilfe warum der nicht richtig funktioniert und wie ich den neu drauf bekomme udn wozu der da ist.....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Als erstes, funktioniert irgentwine Hardware nicht? Wen du einen neu Start machst was steht dann im Gerätemanager? Hast du irgenteine sehr alte Hardware angeschlossen die nicht P&P fähig ist? Hast du auch mal deinen Mainboard CD rein gelegt dort sind eigentlich alle relevanten Treiber drauf. Und poste bitte auch mal deine restliche Hardware!


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2010)

> regi treiber


und was für ein treiber ist das.. ?
ein hardcopy wäre angemessen.


----------



## rebel85 (6. Oktober 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> und was für ein treiber ist das.. ?
> ein hardcopy wäre angemessen.


harcopy???


----------



## rebel85 (6. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Als erstes, funktioniert irgentwine Hardware nicht? Wen du einen neu Start machst was steht dann im Gerätemanager? Hast du irgenteine sehr alte Hardware angeschlossen die nicht P&P fähig ist? Hast du auch mal deinen Mainboard CD rein gelegt dort sind eigentlich alle relevanten Treiber drauf. Und poste bitte auch mal deine restliche Hardware!



habe mien system neu aufgebaut und instaliert.
hardware ja ist einiges aber alles bis max. 1 jahr alt.
wie beschrieben habe ich den eintrag gelöscht gehabt heute morgne und wo ich wieder zu hause bin funktioniert noch alles wuderbar. und im gerätemanager ist der Nicht-PnP-treiber auch nciht wieder aufgetaucht.
ich würd gern eher wissen was das für einer war?????
mein system
dort ist einiges an hardware aufgezählt was verbaut ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Oktober 2010)

Das kann irgent eine Hardware sein die beim installieren nicht richtig erkannt wurde. Das kann schon mal passieren. Ich würd mir keinen Kopf deswegen machen wenn alles geht und das gelbe Ausrufezeichen verschwunden ist dann ist doch alle in ordnung bei dir.


----------



## rebel85 (7. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das kann irgent eine Hardware sein die beim installieren nicht richtig erkannt wurde. Das kann schon mal passieren. Ich würd mir keinen Kopf deswegen machen wenn alles geht und das gelbe Ausrufezeichen verschwunden ist dann ist doch alle in ordnung bei dir.



okay danke ja genau so ist es esläuft alles super und nichts mehr was mit gelben ausrufezeichen versehen ist


----------

